# how do I code a cervical laceration repair?



## ljhaley@gmail.com (Jan 25, 2011)

"There was a slight laceration to the cervix from the tenaculum, repaired with a 2-0 chromic figure eight suture" at the end of a Hysteroscopy HTA procedure (NON OB)

Can anyone tell me how I would CPT code for this repair of the cervical laceration? and what diagnosis code they'd use? THANK YOU!


----------



## preserene (Jan 25, 2011)

The second-generation devices like HTA *are less likely to be associated* with fluid overload, uterine perforation, *cervical laceration* and haematoma when compared with first-generation devices. So I feel the cervical laceration can not be considered as an inherent component of the main minor procedure. It can happen rarely, but expected complication, though).

Besides, the Cx laceration has been documented as an effect of tenaculum, which is also rare  but can happen, though. ( I mean amounting to suturing)
On the top of it, an internal organ laceration can not be viewed as a simple one as that of integumentary system, which need not be reported separately..

So, analytically, my opinion is to report it separately as CX repair 57720,  appending Mod -59 to it; But I need to have a second and more experienced Coder/ Biller's opinion and final say.
Thank you


----------



## preserene (Jan 25, 2011)

Diagnosis code 867.4 and an E code- 870.0


----------



## ljhaley@gmail.com (Jan 27, 2011)

Thank you so much! We actually had that code "stickied" in our coding companion as our "best guess"! And we had the one dx code, but hadn't even thought about the "E" code! (we use them so rarely!) I appreciate having your input!


----------

